# Excessive moisture accumulation problem



## dorian-13 (Aug 10, 2006)

We live in a bi-level with three bedrooms, 2 baths, family room on the first level.  For some time we have noticed a musty oder coming from one of the bedrooms and nearby bath.  After having the bath remodeled, replacing shower,bath etc., waterproofed the walls, we thought the problem would somehow dissappear.  It did dissappear in the bathroom but we continued to notice an accumulation of about 3 quarts in the bedroom each week.  Called the Leakfinder who could not find a leak but suggested we check the water accumulation in the other two bedrooms for comparative purposes which we did.  Now we find that in one of the bedrooms several gallons accumulated in just 3 days.  We have not yet checked the accumulation in the 3rd bedroom.
I have just about exhausted my efforts to locate the source of this amount of water.  Although we have a boiler-fired hot water heating system it hasn't been operating since we shut it down in April.  Rainfall has been minimal this Summer.  Our house sits on a slight incline that runs down to the street in front (about 30 yards).  There is no obvious exterior draining problem.  Also, on the first level we have an indoor swimming pool that holds about 25000 gallons but although there is some decline in levels from time to time it's not indicative of a pool leak instead it is probably just normal evaporation.  Yet, I am at a loss how to deal with this problem because of potential damage and illness caused by mold, etc.  I would appreciate some ideas on how I can solve this bewildering situation.  Can you help?  Thanks. 

Art


----------



## asbestos (Aug 10, 2006)

I see 2 sources for the water
-the "normal evaporation" from the pool
- a leak in the pool it would be tough to notice the loss of a few gallons of water a day from this since you are talking about  a tiny tiny fraction of the pool (perhaps .0002) that is going to take some real accurate measurements to detect. 

I might think about getting or renting a moisture meter and testing all the walls, floors and sheetrock I could get to, but these leakfinders people may have done that


----------



## dorian-13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!  For some reason the Leakfinder didnot use a metering device to check the walls, floors, etc. but I will see if can rent such a device and check them out myself.  The pool may also be cause, but I'll check that out after the others.

Art:


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 10, 2006)

Most good home inspectors, the private entities...may do testing.
We also have all kinds of gadjets which help us to pinpoint and tie together problems.You could have a leaking pipe somewher also in the wall.
A Home Inspector with an Infrared camera is also an option.

It is easier than tearing things out.I love our camera! 

Check out www.Ashi.org.


----------

